# UMTS-Stick von 1und1! Wichtig



## Yahya (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

also ich hab mir bei 1und1 eine VDSL leitung 50.000 bestellt bis die kommt bekomm ich einen UMTS-Stick 3monate kostenlos von 1und1 bis zu 7,2Mb/s.
Ich habe heute am 22.05 meinen UMTS Stick bekommen. ca. 15uhr hab ich speedtest gemacht 180kb/sec bissl später hab ich dann probleme mitm inet bekommen, habe nur noch einen speed von 0-20kb/sec. zwischendurch verbindungsunterbrechungen und bei online games wie z.b. World of Warcraft mega laggs... Standbilder.. und surfen kann man auch net wirklich... nun ein paar infos für euch: der macht das automatisch ob er von HSPA oder UMTS empfänt bei UMTS hab ich volle signalsträke.... aber der tut meisten von HSPA saugen iwie und da hab ich meisten 1-2 striche... könnte es evtl. daran liegen? Habe es am 2ten rechner probiert.... genauso 0-10kb/sec...
Durfte mich heute nur aufregen... bitte nur leute die sich wirklich auskennen bei fragen einfach fragen und danke erstmal fürs lesen.
Ahja noch ein tipp der stick läuft über vodafone wie ich erfahren habe....

mfg
Yavuz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: UMTS-Stick von 1und1!!!! Wichtig*

Was hast du den für einen Tarif bekommen?
Ab einem gewissen Volumen verbrauch geht nämlich eine Drosslung auf besagte ~10kb/s an.
Normal bei 500MB am Tag oder 5GB im Monat.


----------



## kbyte (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: UMTS-Stick von 1und1!!!! Wichtig*



> [...] _*bis zu*_ 7,2Mb/s



Allein schon deswegen solltest du nicht allzu hohe Anforderungen stellen - das ist ein theoretischer Idealwert der nie dauerhaft erreicht wird. Die Bandbreite bei UMTS/HDSPA schwankt permanent massiv - is' halt das Handyfunknetz und keine TAL im Boden.



> [...] mega laggs...



Ebenso typisch für UMTS-Verbindungen. Aufgrund unvergleichbar hoher Pingzeiten und eben der massiven Schwankung bei der Bandbreite für Online-Games überhaupt nicht geeignet.



> Ahja noch ein tipp der stick läuft über vodafone wie ich erfahren  habe....



Meinst du damit, dass das der Stick ist, der auch von Vodafone vertrieben wird oder, dass er über das Vodafone-Netz läuft?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: UMTS-Stick von 1und1!!!! Wichtig*



kbyte schrieb:


> Ebenso typisch für UMTS-Verbindungen. Aufgrund unvergleichbar hoher Pingzeiten und eben der massiven Schwankung bei der Bandbreite für Online-Games überhaupt nicht geeignet.




Soso, ich spiele sogar shooter ala Bad Company 2 mit annehmbaren ping, nu lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## kbyte (22. Mai 2010)

Gähn, immer muss man alles belegen und die Kirche im Dorf lassen... 

HSDPA - High Speed Downlink Packet Access

Allein schon dadurch, dass die UMTS-Verbindung an seinem Standort häufig von Standard auf HSDPA wechselt dürften die Latenzen ständig schwanken... Natürlich auch immer abhängig von der Netzqualität.

Und annehmbar ist subjektiv...  Ist wie bei Schulnoten: Befriedigend aka 3, auch bekannt als die Eins des kleinen Mannes...


----------



## TheRammbock (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch den Stick von 1und1 bekommen, um eben die Zeit zu überbrücken. Allgemein ist der Handyempfang hier schlecht. Verlängerungskabel nach draußen und dann da hingehangen. Bei Regen nahezu keine Verbindung. Wenn die Verbindung stabil war, dann hiel sie auch ein paar Stunden ... Hat aber auch ständig gewechselt. Mein Durchschnitt war so mit 22 KBits.


----------



## nyso (22. Mai 2010)

Also ich nutze aktuell den von Vodafone, da ich auch auf mein DSL warte.
Das schnellste was der je gemacht hat waren 4Mb/s, sonst ist er unter besten Umständen so zwischen 0,5 und 1,7.

Teilweise gibt es aber auch Zeiten, da ist er fast unbrauchbar. Nämlich immer gegen 12 Uhr, 18 Uhr , 20 Uhr und 22Uhr.
Genau dann, wenn viele Leute telefonieren. Mir hat mal ein Techniker von Vodafone erklärt, dass die Sprachverbindungen Priorität haben, und die Sticks machen sich halt in die Hose, wenn viele Leute telefonieren.

Wenn bei dir nur wenige Masten stehen, aber viele Leute die nutzen, dann ist der Stick halt grottenlangsam.

Kleiner Tipp. Im Menü unter Geräte verwalten kannst du einstellen, dass er immer bei UMTS/HSUPA bleibt, denn manchmal springt der auch einfach ins EDGE. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit, wie du den Stick schneller bekommst, ist Verlängerungskabel, und dann ab ans Fenster. Direkt ans Fenster kleben, mit Tesa oder so^^ 

Und kbyte, es ist durchaus möglich mit dem Stick zu spielen, selbst BC2^^ Ping ist immer etwa zwischen 150-200, nur manchmal gibt es gewaltige Lags, da kann man nur noch vom Server. 
Dafür das ich den Stick seit Monaten kostenlos habe, ist das aber trotzdem super Die drei Monate wurden bei mir nämlich verlängert, immerhin warte ich seit 9 Monaten....

Edit: Hier mal ein Speedtest, nachts kurz vor 4 Uhr, keiner nutzt das Netz, also ist das das Maximum was der Stick hier schafft:
http://www.speedmeter.de/speedtest/result/32304998


----------



## Yahya (22. Mai 2010)

also der stick läuft nur über dem vodafone netz betrieben wird es von 1und1.... Und das ist grotteschlecht und langsam.... das ist wirklich ne verarsche
1. Downloadlimit ist nicht erreich weil nix downgeloadet wurde
2. hab ich teilweise garkeine verbindung 0kb/sec.
3. das kann doch garnicht sein das ich überhaupt kein speed habe? der stick ist 1 tag alt hab den gestern bekommen... und ich hab eins gelernt nie wieder so ein scheiß umts stick....
helft mir ma weiter oder gibts da nix mehr zu helfen?....


----------



## iRaptor (23. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube dir wird man dabei nicht helfen können.
Habe selbst von 1&1 eine Handykarte und nutze auch davon abundzu mal HSDPA, gut auf meinem Handy ist es ganz fix aber die verbidungszeiten brauchen so lange. Auf meiner Normalen Vodafone Karte geht es total schnell aber bei 1&1 dauert es ewig.


----------

